# First Timeshare acquired at No Cost at Orange Lake.  Thanks to TUG forum!



## griff316 (Sep 16, 2015)

First off, I wanted to say thanks to all those that have contributed to this forum.  I have been going to Orange Lake for many of the last 20 years using a timeshare my parents bought there when I was a child.  There was a point in time a couple years ago my wife and I decided to buy there as well.  Luckily I found this site prior to buying anything from the developer.  We were able to find the week that we wanted and were able to acquire it for no cost from Timeshare Nation. 

Thanks again to all those who contribute here.  I know my family will enjoy our vacations in Orlando for years to come!


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 17, 2015)

That's fantastic! It's alwasy great to hear that someone found TUG BEFORE buying retail:whoopie:


----------



## Sandy (Sep 17, 2015)

Great news. 

You and your family found just what you wanted, at the resort you are familiar with, for no cost.  Win, Win, WIN!!!

Do you know about how much you saved? That is, did you go to a presentation and get a general idea of the retail costs of the week you secured. I believe that the moderators here are keeping running track of how much money TUG is saving vacationers over the years.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 19, 2015)

Such a perfect story, not only were you able to get the exact timeshare you wanted at no cost to you, you helped out an existing owner who wanted out, and are helping the resort by being a happy owner continuing to pay annual dues and enjoy vacations!


----------



## winbett (Sep 19, 2015)

*Love your story*

We just are in the process of getting an EOY odd week from Timeshare Nation as well to go with our already owned EOY even week at Carriage Ridge Resort in Barrie , Ontario. We were also able to find a new owner of our Florida unit which we are not using now as we spend our winters at our RV park in our motor home through TUG also at no charge, great deal when we both get what we want for low transfer fees, Thank You Tug and Timeshare Nation, I would not have felt good about giving away our Florida week that we paid for, however now with the extra Canadian week we can use I feel great!!!


----------



## silentg (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice to hear! I stayed at Carriage House a few years ago, very nice place. What place in Florida did you give away?  How do you like RV vacations? I don't think DH and I could travel well together in an RV!
Silentg


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 20, 2015)

Got one from Timeshare Nation as well back in the beginning of the year. Seems to be working well for everyone!


----------



## MLR (Sep 21, 2015)

*Anyone know the web address for Timeshare Nation?*

I have never heard of it - but, then, I had never heard of TUG until a short while ago:0) I tried googleing it and don't think I got the right links coming up. Might want to take a look/see. 

thanks!


----------



## BILBO (May 3, 2017)

Griff316. I just read your post re buying at OL from Timeshare Nation. Do you have an address/email/website for them please? 
I'm looking to sell, very cheaply, at OL and wondered if I should look at TN to help me. 
Thanks.


----------



## silentg (May 6, 2017)

Try to sell it on Tug Marketplace that's where I got mine


----------



## TUGBrian (May 6, 2017)

BILBO said:


> Griff316. I just read your post re buying at OL from Timeshare Nation. Do you have an address/email/website for them please?
> I'm looking to sell, very cheaply, at OL and wondered if I should look at TN to help me.
> Thanks.




http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/


----------



## Panina (May 6, 2017)

Love your story, a win win for everyone.  You got exactly what you wanted.


----------

